# Export von Freehand nach Photoshop als EPS nicht fabgenau



## Earl-Grey (18. Mai 2004)

Ich nutze noch Photoshop 6.0 und immer wenn ich eine Freehand Datei nach Photoshop bekommen will speicher ich die als EPS und lade diese in Photoshop. Das Problem ist nur, das die Farben der Datei sich drastisch ändern.

In Photoshop 7 weiß ich kann man die geöffnete Freehand Datei einfach nach Photoshop ziehen und die Farben bleiben gleich. Nur in 6.0 sagt der mir die Fehlermeldung: "Could not place because the parser module cannot parse the file.", wenn es auf diesem Wege versuche.

Keine Ahnung was das genau bedeutet Habe ich die falschen Einstellungen an oder was ist los?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2004)

Arbeite in Freehand und in Photoshop mal im gleichen (CMYK-) Farbraum, dann müßten Deine Farbverfälschungen verschwunden sein ;-)


----------

